# Looking for an Anatolian or Pyr/Ana cross pup



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I've been searching long and hard and I'm having a hard time finding one. I prefer a female and want a puppy. The only ones I can find near me are $1200 or more and most are show dogs. I don't care about AKC papers etc, I want a future LGD for my goats and chickens and to protect my child. Either an Anatolian or a Pyrenees Anatolian cross. If there is a preference I prefer long coats just because they are cute and I love snuggling with a shaggy dog. 

Anyone have pups coming or have pups now? The coyotes are bad here.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not close to you but we have a 3 week old litter of Great Pyr and 1/4 of Karakachan (or may be Bucovina) that will go for WAY less than, I think around the 150 mark.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nevada, nr Reno-- this lady is a great breeder of working dogs and I love her philosophy-- she has litters arriving next month-- check out her website--
http://www.lgdnevada.com/LGD_Crosses.html

PS I had never heard of Pyrenean Mastiffs (kinda like a St bernard) and now I want one- she has Pyrnean mastiff- crosses coming in April too check out the puppies link...


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Eagle1 do you have pictures?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I know you say you don't care about AKC papers, but I'm assuming you want a LGD that's going to be healthy enough to work for you for a long time, correct?

With large breed dogs, hip and elbow health is critical. It doesn't save you any money if you get a cheap dog, put a ton of work/training into it, and then it's so lame by 3 years of age due to hip dysplasia that it can't do it's job anymore. 

If you purchase a large breed dog without asking for proof of OFA/Penn Hip on the sire and dam, you're rolling the dice IME. 

Better that you pay a bit more up front for a puppy that has health-tested lines behind it than to pay less for a pup where you're gambling that it will be healthy enough to do it's job in a few years. Especially considering the amount of time and training that you're going to have to put into that pup to turn it into a proper LGD.

Just my two cents.....


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Have pics on the wife's pc, but they have grown so much in the last week... let me get some fresh shots of the pups and parents. WIll post them later.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are the parents, Chloe (GP white) and Modi (GP/Karakachan black and white) she is almost 5 and he is still growing at 17 months. Just did not think he was ready to do the deed. Somebody will be getting fixed this year....

Both are waiting to clean up after puppy feeding...


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are the 7 pups at four weeks. 2 boys and 5 girls. I have a friend that wants one of the black and white girls and think Honey (white with brown ears and butt) will stay with us. We are asking $150 for the pups and they will get their shots on schedule. They will know cats, dogs, chickens, rabbits, ducks and geese in the next month. I will not let them go before 9-10 weeks.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh Lord love a duck! That chubby little girl (I believe) in the 7th picture is just too sweet!!!
What a chunky bunny!!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Boo is now the heaviest, real quiet until feeding time.... Then the beast is in charge until she passes out. She is all white just hint of a mask and has the GP fur. Actually the all have that self cleaning coat, I believe most will have the longer, thinner guard hair that dad has. Hard to explain but it lays flatter than GP hair.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

How'd you find me? I'm just curious, since so many people responded to this one and you chose to ask about one of our puppies, LOL. I'll update you when she has them like I said. Annie is registered as Kus Sarkisi Athena (I think, I'll have to check, LOL). Silas is not papered. But he is just as sweet, and possibly cuter, lol!


----------

